# Market having issues



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am using a galaxy nexus and every time I try to buy something from the market it says "an error has occurred" after I click on the price. It just started randomly about a week ago. Nothing on my end has changed. I don't understand... Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I ran into that same issue earlier this month. I wasn't able to purchase any new apps, but I could download free or already-purchased apps just fine. I ended up contacting Market support and got some line about how "to protect our users" they periodically put accounts into review. That's what had happened to my account, for whatever reason. I think they got it cleared up in a few hours.


----------

